# xax.furaffinity.net



## lycanfox (Jun 27, 2009)

Hiya everyone, I have been linked to pages called xax.furaffinity.net and not www., what is going on? Thanks.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 27, 2009)

This happened to me too.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 27, 2009)

Linked from where, precisely?


----------



## lycanfox (Jun 28, 2009)

Just google when I searched for someones profile, any furaffinity page works if u replace www with xax but u can't login as it doesn't register as u having logged*


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 28, 2009)

changing the addresses like that usually confuses the cookies, so that might be all there was to that part of it.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, outside site, then.

We can't control what outsite sites link to.

If it were internal links being generated that way, then I'd be worried.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it a phishing page?


----------



## lycanfox (Jun 28, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Ah, outside site, then.
> 
> We can't control what outsite sites link to.
> 
> If it were internal links being generated that way, then I'd be worried.




There are quite a few of these links floating about when I search for someones profile. Actually that comes up instead of the regular www. Does this mean this is a scam trying to get peoples passwords?


----------



## lycanfox (Jun 28, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Is it a phishing page?




Thats what Im worried about, if it is its pretty accurate and all the pages on furaffinity work if u replace www. with xax. Im worried as i entered my pass.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 28, 2009)

Any sub domain of furaffinity points back to furaffinity.
example:
http://sdfgmsbdfgsdhnfjkg.furaffinity.net/

No idea how or why xax.furaffinity.net would come into existence though.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Any sub domain of furaffinity points back to furaffinity.
> example:
> http://sdfgmsbdfgsdhnfjkg.furaffinity.net/
> 
> No idea how or why xax.furaffinity.net would come into existence though.


Oh--Google's probably just being stupid, then.

...anyway, now that I think about it, who would wanna phish FA passwords?

Except for failman, I suppose, but he's a failure even among furries, hahaha.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 28, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Oh--Google's probably just being stupid, then.
> 
> ...anyway, now that I think about it, who would wanna phish FA passwords?
> 
> Except for failman, I suppose, but he's a failure even among furries, hahaha.



In my experience most people are lazy/silly enough to use the same passwords for everything. I could have cleared out many accounts over the years if I'd wanted to. Never any on FA funnily enough.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> In my experience most people are lazy/silly enough to use the same passwords for everything. I could have cleared out many accounts over the years if I'd wanted to. Never any on FA funnily enough.


That's not what I'm saying.
FA's userbase is a lot smaller than, say, deviantART's or Yahoo! Mail's.
It's sort of like the reason Macs have had so many fewer viruses over the years--sheer numbers, nothing else.


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 28, 2009)

You can browse the FA site with pretty much any subdomain

eg. xax.furaffinity.net
fail.furaffinity.net

You can see anything on the site but cannot login unless you are on the http://furaffinity.net/login/ page


----------

